# caulking wainscoting



## ogre (Oct 25, 2007)

I am doing a new construction with a lot of wainscoting. It is the verticle beadboard type. In most places where the base meets the wainscot it is tight, but in some areas there is a gap. I am worried about caulking the gap between the two in fear that it won't look good where the caulk is in the bead lines. I hope I made sense. What do you guys do in this situation? 
Thanks Mike


----------



## TooledUp (May 17, 2008)

It's a toss up on your part. What'll look worse? Leaving it or not?

If it's that bad then tell the GC.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I would show the gc, go over the options with him and let them decide what option they would want to do. So that way it puts the responsabilty on the gc, who may want to make the carpenters held resposable for poor craftmnship.


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I would show the gc, go over the options with him and let them decide what option they would want to do. So that way it puts the responsabilty on the gc, who may want to make the carpenters held resposable for poor craftmnship.


^--- This.

9 times out of 10 when I do new construction the beadboard is tight to the base/top rail and caulking it will do nothing but make it look unsightly. If the gap is that bad show the GC and explain to him that you *can* caulk it, but you need approval first.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If the fit is nice, I prefer not to caulk it since I feel the small dark recesses help draw attention to the detail of the beadboard.


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

ogre said:


> I am doing a new construction with a lot of wainscoting. It is the verticle beadboard type. In most places where the base meets the wainscot it is tight, but in some areas there is a gap. I am worried about caulking the gap between the two in fear that it won't look good where the caulk is in the bead lines. I hope I made sense. What do you guys do in this situation?
> Thanks Mike


Caulk it and use a wet sponge to smoothe it , it will look better after 3 coats of finish."No I don't ussualy use a sponge",just on builtins and fine woodwork .
BPTL


----------



## slamman190 (Aug 25, 2008)

If you do decide to caulk it, use a 1" putty knife to tool the caulking, you can use the edge of it or an exacto to clean out the v groove. The puty knife works great at cleaning out all the excess caulk. Finish by wiping with a wet rag.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

consult the gc, and if he wants it caulked, i like the sponge. i think the putty knife takes to long. 

what sucks is this>>>when it fails it looks worse.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

It is a toss up, i agree with the talking to the GC and for what it is worth 9 out of 10 i will caulk it. 
Where you been BPTL?


----------



## painterbarb (Oct 29, 2008)

I do bead board all the time. Caulk it. Only where it connects to the base. Run a decent bead and wipe it with your finger first. Wipe it in both directions. It should lift the caulk about 1/4-1/2 inch up the board. I use a 2 inch square cut brush. Dip it in your bucket of water and shake out the excess. Hold the bristles mid way with you index finger and start brushing in an upward motion. Hit the base first. Don't aim directly at the caulk bead. Flick it. (in a controlled manner) Lightly brush back and forth to finish it off. It feathers it out quite nicely. Doing it this way takes about 10 -15 mins for a 200 sq. ft. room.


----------



## painterbarb (Oct 29, 2008)

I do bead board all the time. Caulk it. Only where it connects to the base. Run a decent bead and wipe it with your finger first. Wipe it in both directions. It should lift the caulk about 1/4-1/2 inch up the board. I use a 2 inch square cut brush. Dip it in your bucket of water and shake out the excess. Hold the bristles mid way with you index finger and start brushing in an upward motion. Hit the base first. Don't aim directly at the caulk bead. Flick it. (in a controlled manner) Lightly brush back and forth to finish it off. It feathers it out quite nicely. Doing it this way takes about 10 -15 mins for a 200 sq. ft. room. :thumbsup:


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> It is a toss up, i agree with the talking to the GC and for what it is worth 9 out of 10 i will caulk it.
> Where you been BPTL?


I have been here most every day just lurk mostly, Some times I got to put my 2 cents in.
bptl


----------

